# Sick adult woodpigeon in the UK



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello,

I have used this forum once before and found it very helpful so thought I'd come here again for some advice!

The past day or two, an adult woodpigeon has been waddling about our garden with ruffled feathers. It appears listless and stops often to sit, motionless. It has clearly shed some of its downy feathers, and also has a bald patch at the top of its head.

It let me very close so I have captured it and done a general examination:

- Clear vent
- No sign of mites/fly strike
- Wings undamaged
- No canker
- No attack wounds that I can see
- Bald patch of pink skin on top of head
- Distinctly ruffled feathers, looks physically quite rough
- Unco-ordinated movement

I have temporarily housed it in a cardboard box with heat pad, water and newspaper lining. It is quite lively in the box, flapping its wings and also spreading them out to the sides (like when they sunbathe). However, it appears unco-ordinated and stumbles a lot.

I was wondering if anyone could advise what may be wrong, or what I should do. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

*Update on pigeon*

Just an update:

I have just checked up on the pigeon again and found a large, very watery poo. It looks abnormal, without any brown bit in it and lots of fluid.

Meanwhile, the pigeon has drunk some water. I have now given it some acid cider vinegar & water mixed, at 5ml acv to 1 litre water (advised on previous post on this forum), in a little ceramic dish.

The pigeon is behaving the same as before, uncoordinated but lively and flapping wings.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of him? He might still be young and won't know how to eat seeds by himself.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

*Photos of pigeon*

Hi,

Thanks for your response!

Here are a couple photos of the pigeon: one of its general appearance, which also shows what its poo is looking like (watery, yellow) and the second of its head, to show the bald patch.

These were the best I could get so apologies for the poor image quality.

Hope this helps


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks like an adult, but the droppings don't look good. Can you check deep inside his beak and the back of his throat for yellowish growths that might indicate canker? Quite a common disease, but can be treated with metronidazole.

There are a few FB sites where you can post: Palomacy help group for pigeons and doves gets quite a lot of responses. Any chance you can take him to an avian vet of rescue centre?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I saw you already checked for canker. The yellow growths are not always present when they have canker. It can also affect other parts of the digestive system.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for your advice. I'll have a look at that Facebook group. Unfortunately, I don't have access to any useful rescues or avian vets. I did try a wildlife rescue nearby but they simply advised there's nothing I or they can do!

In the meantime, thank you for all your help.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please try this group.
https://m.facebook.com/PigeonRescueTeam/
They are well liked. Thank you for helping the bird. He is lovely.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Put down a small dove seed mixture for him. If he is still not eating, try feeding him defrosted green peas. Start with 20 peas and when that gets digested (you will notice a change in the droppings) feed him 30 more. A adult pigeon can be fed 40 to 50 peas 3 times daily if the food digests well.

If you really can't get any help for him, try to get the metronidazole/flagyl from a pharmacy and treat him with that. 50 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days. Also get Nystatin to treat for yeast.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for your advice. I am defrosting some peas now. The pigeon has also started eating some seed, which is promising. 

I will also see if I can get some of the medication you mention.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Having researched regarding the antibiotics/antifungal medication, it appears it requires a prescription so unfortunately, I can't get any. Is there any alternative?

I was thinking worming tablets for pigeons, such as Harkers 3 in 1 (for canker, coccidiosis and worms) but delivery would take several days and I'm not sure the pigeon will make it that long. It's also very expensive, as it comes in huge packs of 50 to treat a whole flock!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The 3 in 1 or 4 in 1 is usually no good, as it has not enough of a specific meds to treat the disease. The dose for canker for ex might be too low, and it will then just build up resistance towards the drug.

No large petshops around where you can get flagyl? You can try the following natural remedies to boost him: cinnamon, turmeric and garlic. Chop up some garlic and put in the drinking water or you can feed him 2 to 3 small pieces. The cinnamon and turmeric you can wet with a small amount of water, make a soft ball the size of a pea and feed to him 3 times a day. Also, continue with the acv in the drinking water every day.

Medpet manufactures Meditrich, which is quite good. Rather order this, it might come in handy in the future as well.

Is he at least eating?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Facebook group: Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation have a lot of members in the UK. They will be able to refer you to a rescue centre.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback on the Harkers tablets. Regarding the metronizadole, unfortunately, it seems the only way to get any antibiotics round here (UK) is with a prescription, even the pet versions.

I can try the home remedy but the woodpigeon isn't eating at the moment and seems increasingly lethargic. I just find him sleeping whenever I check up on him, and his poo is still very watery.

There is only one medpet supplier in the UK, but it's currently shut so I can't enquire about Meditrich right now. I will see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## PigeonQuery (Mar 31, 2020)

*Sad update*

Sadly, the woodpigeon passed away in the evening.

Thanks for all your help anyway.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Thanks for trying to help him.


----------

